
Medium Launches Snapchat Stories, but for Medium - FlyingCocoon
https://www.wired.com/2017/03/medium-series/
======
mgiannopoulos
Positive: your content does not go away after 24 hours and your followers are
supposed to get a mobile notification when you update a story Negative: this
entire feature is on the mobile app only. Extremely anti-web...

------
FlyingCocoon
"Series is very much a Medium product, a spare and empty place for you to fill
with text and images, but there’s a dash or two each of Instagram, Snapchat
(more like five or six dashes of Snapchat), Periscope, Twitter, even news
apps." aka cocktail.

